# Proud of My Boy



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and I tackled another venue for the first time today... AKC formal obedience. He has his CDSP Novice title, but there are no long stays in that, just an honor stay at the Novice level. Stays are his hardest thing, because he doesn't want me that far away from him for that long. 

We were entered in Beginner Novice today, but I was worried that he'd break the stay and NQ. He was AWESOME! He earned his first leg, second place and a score of 197 1/2 (out of 200). The first place dog was only 1/2 point ahead of him. He lost 1 1/2 points during heeling... He went a bit wide at one point, and I have a (currently on-going) problem with him forging during the slow. He also lost a point for his "over-enthusiastic" recall, where he slammed into me before sitting in "front" position.. So he got full points for his "figure eight", "sit for exam" and "sit-stay". The judge was very complimentary about his run, saying that he was a "delight", and a "great working dog".:whoo:

Unfortunately, even though I don't really get nervous for Rally or Agility, I DID get nervous today, and TOTALLY forgot to ask anyone to video for me.. Oh well, we've got another trial day tomorrow, so hopefully he'll be just as good, and I WILL rmember to have someone video him! In any case, the show photographer did take pictures, and he said those would be available on his site on Thursday. So at least I'll have that to share!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, Karen, that is terrific! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats, again, to both of you. You should be very proud of Kodi. He's a great dog. Hopefully you'll get video tomorrow. Where are the trials this weekend, Karen? I'm assuming Fitchburg, as I think Elinor mentioned going there with Tony around this time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

figured you were at some trials this weekend. you've hardly been on. You nervous , with a dog like Kodi, shame on you. LOL Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm looking forward to the video from tomorrow!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!! I can only imagine what how I would act if Timmy were involved in that type of competition. Good luck tomorrow. I love your videos, I'm keeping my eyes peeled!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Way to go, both of you!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Atta boy! Atta girl!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations! Gemma also does the body slam on recalls; she's just so excited to get to come back to me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats!!!! Way to go Karen and Kodi!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

way to go you two!!! You must be so proud of all you both have accomplished.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Congrats, again, to both of you. You should be very proud of Kodi. He's a great dog. Hopefully you'll get video tomorrow. Where are the trials this weekend, Karen? I'm assuming Fitchburg, as I think Elinor mentioned going there with Tony around this time.


No, this is at MasterPeace. Charles River and Concord both hold their trials there. (one Sat. and one Sun.) It is JUST obedience trials, no breed stuff. The judges said it is the biggest obedience trial the've judged all year though. It just feels smaller because there aren't all the breed rings going.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> figured you were at some trials this weekend. you've hardly been on. You nervous , with a dog like Kodi, shame on you. LOL Good luck tomorrow.


Yeah, I didn't see about your little joke on Tammy until it was too late. (I suppose I could say a BELATED Happy Birthday now!ound


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations, Kodi and Karen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> Congratulations! Gemma also does the body slam on recalls; she's just so excited to get to come back to me.


I think that it's doubly bad because it's RIGHT after the long stay. So when you call them, they are SO happy to be released that they have a hard time containing themselves!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I would rather have the body-slam recall than the 'meh, what have you done for me lately?' look.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great going! Even though he slammed in to you on return...it's really a compliment to you that Kodi after all the training you do...still gets excited when called. More often dogs that have been competing for awhile will lag on the recall. Congrats! Fingers crossed for today, I really don't think it's necessary, you'll both do great.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He WAS good again today! We were second again, this time with a little lower score, a 195. We lost 4 1/2 points on the heeling for floor sniffing, but most of the other dogs were sniffing too... not sure what was on the floor, but SOMETHING they all found interesting. The other half point was because his front was a bit crooked on the recall. There were pieces of tape on the floor right near where we needed to stand for the recall, and I KNEW they would attract his attention. Fortunately, he veered a bit to one side, but he didn't stop to sniff them or anything!<g>

THEN we got called back for a run-off! It appears that for arcane, AKC committee reasons, a run-off at BN level is an off-leash heeling pattern, even though many of the dogs haven't ever BEEN off leash before. Fortunately, all of Kodi's Rally experience meant that off leash heeling wasn't an issue for us at all. The other poor dog turned around and stood staring at the judge when she walked close to the pair as they were heeling. So we ended up in second place and the other dog was 3rd.

I guess it was good practice, and I couldn't have been more pleased with my boy, no matter how the run-off ended up.

Oh, and I DID ask someone to video us, but he messed up, put my iPhone into camera mode rather than video mode, and didn't get anything. Sorry! You'll just have to take my word for it this time!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Ooh, no video! Congrats, again today, for the dynamic duo of K&K. You guys are quite a team. Kudos:whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I knew you both would do well. Congrats, really do love hearing about your team work! Next time we are really hoping for a video. You know we never get enough.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay K & K !!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great work, Karen and Kodi! Congratulations,

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Well done. Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi's photo from the trial!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a good looking pair! That's awesome work guys.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone is smiling but Kodi's smile is the biggest. What a great team you make.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Everyone is smiling but Kodi's smile is the biggest. What a great team you make.


I think he's smiling thinking about the stuffed giraffe he won!ound:

This weekend it's back to CDSP Obedience. It's hard to keep all the rules straight in my head. We were practicing yesterday, and my trainer said, "Don't forget, you can talk to him during the heeling in CDSP... USE it!!!" Duh! I forgot!

We also practiced the long stays for AKC Novice. For the first time EVER during the down, he put his tail, down, put his head on his paws and looked totally relaxed! We did it with Dove, my trainer's well known (to him), very reliable Golden next to him, and she wouldn't break a stay if a bomb went off next to her. I think she just gave off such a relaxed vibe that it helped to relax him.

Maybe we'll be ready for Novice stays before we both turn grey!ound: (it's only the stays that are keeping us out of Novice now)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Awww Karen- adorable picture and descriptions of his work - Kodi loves you and loves what you do with him. So obvious - way to go!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That photo of Kodi getting the ribbon is terrific! He looks so pleased with himself.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kodi will do fine it just takes time to teach the down as the other dogs are so distracting, what is funny to watch is a dog who is so far advanced they have not been in a stayline with their owner standing across from them...they often look shell shocked! Kinda of the "Whats this"?

Because Yogi was reactive we trained with advanced open dogs, only once did he break and lunge at another dog, a huge dog, it just stayed there and looked at it's owener with this "Hey"? look. My trainer got him right away he never breaks the line and he really does not want a correction (we were waiting for this for a long time). Everyone was once where you are and we all got through it and Kodi has been handled so well by you, it will come. We are the ones that worry about the other dogs in the stay line, one good thing is the small dogs line up in order of height first at akc trials.

Maybe after a time you can find a few other advanced dogs to do practice a bigger stay line. I know you both will do great! I'll be thinking about you both this weekend.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Karen and Kodi! Love the photo too! hoto::becky:


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow I was really amazed while viewing them, they are absolutely amazing! keep it up karen & kodi!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Great work you guys, looking foward to the video.:whoo:*


----------

